#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What is the current scope of IOT in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

IOT is a term that most of us may have heard by now, but there is every so often confusion as to what it exactly is. In common language, it is basically is a reference to devices that attach to the internet. Most of us associate phones and computers as devices attached to the internet but nowadays everything from our watch, car and even clothes can be associated with the internet. Gradually, homes are being called smart homes, thanks to technology, we can control our lighting, the temperature of our shower, and talk to an AI bot that can play our favourite music and even substitute as a personal associate. With this IOT impact in our day to day life. What do you think what the current scope of IOT in Sri Lanka is?

----------

